# Grand Canyon XS Erfahrungen?



## Cicely (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

ich suche ein 27,5" Hardtail für den moderaten MTB Einsatz und überlege mir nach langem Herumschauen bei niedergelassenen Händlern das Grand Canyon SLX 9 zu kaufen. Bei den Händlern fühlte ich mich teilweise schlecht beraten bzw. war auch das Angebot von 27,5" HT sehr gering, ein paar konnte ich allerdings Probe fahren, so hab ich ein bisschen Erfahrung mit den Geometrien sammeln können.
Ich bin 160cm bei SL 73, auf der Canyon HP wird mir zur Größe XS geraten, was mir aufgrund der Überstandhöhe auch sinnvoll erscheint. Nur erscheint mir das XS am Papier doch sehr kurz. Hat jemand mit annähernd meinen Maßen Erfahrung mit dem Grand Canyon in XS?

Ein Alternative wäre das Rose Count solo 4, das erscheint mir wiederum sehr lang.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Aninaj (6. Mai 2019)

Hallo, 

Du hast recht lange Beine. Daher wäre ein etwas kürzeres OR vermutlich besser. Zumal der Vorbau beim Canyon recht kurz ausschaut (könntest du gegen einen etwas längeren tauschen), beim Rose eher lang (könntest du gegen einen etwas kürzeren tauschen). Habe auf die Schnelle keine genauen Zahlen gefunden. 

Aber am Ende kommt es immer drauf an, wie wohl du dich mit welcher Sitzhaltung fühlst. Am Besten ist es daher Räder probezufahren und zu schauen, wie lang diese sind, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicely (7. Mai 2019)

Danke dir. Probefahren wird nicht möglich sein, zu weit weg.

Ich habe bei meinem 28" Tourenrad nachgemessen. Da komm ich auf die fast identische Oberrohrlänge wie beim Canyon. Ist das irgendwie vergleichbar? Da empfinde ich nämlich die Sitzposition als ausgesprochen komfortabel und trotzdem sportlich.


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2019)

Vergleichbar ist die "horizontale/effektive Oberrohrlänge". Hierbei wird in der waagerechten (Wasserwaage oder Handyapp) auf Höhe der Oberkante des Steuerrohrs von der Mitte des Steuerrohrs bis zur Mitte der Sattelstütze gemessen. Dieses Maß ist auch meistens in den Geotabellen angegeben.
Eine Messung entlang des Rohrs ist hingegen nicht vergleichbar, weil da jeder Rahmen anders geformt ist (stark abfallendes Rohr, gebogenes Rohr, etc).

Nur als Hinweis, da ich nicht weiß wie genau du gemessen hast 

Probefahren kannst du andere Räder die in erreichbarer Entfernung bei Händlern stehen, und dir da merken wie die Oberrohrlänge des jeweiligen Rads war und wie dir die Sitzposition hinsichtlich der Länge gefallen hat. Das ganze, um ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen, welche Länge dir ungefähr taugt, um die Maße in den Geotabellen von "nicht probefahrbaren" Rädern besser einschätzen zu können. Ich glaube das meinte @Aninaj.


----------



## Cicely (7. Mai 2019)

Die Oberrohrlänge habe ich wie in den Geometrietabellen angegeben waagrecht gemessen. Komme auch 540 cm wie beim Canyon.

In halbwegs vergleichbarer Weise bin ich das Cube Access WS C:62 SL in 13,5"  Probe gafahren https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/women/mountainbike/access-ws/cube-access-ws-c62-sl-team-ws-2019/ . Da ist das Oberrohr aber 8 cm länger. War angenehm zu fahren, ist nur im Steilen schnell mal nach hinten gekippt. Das liegt aber vermutlich an den kürzeren Kettenstreben.
Die 8cm könnt ich vielleicht mit einem längeren Vorbau ausgleichen? Für den Fall das sich das Canyon tatsächlich zu kurz anfühlt. Oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
ich denke auf S bist du auch gut aufgehoben. Ich bin männlich, 170cm mit 79er Schrittlänge. Mir wurde auch S bei Canyon empfohlen. Bei lokalen Händlern habe ich mich auf S-Räder gesetzt und mir wurde schnell klar das es viel zu kurz ist. Deswegen entschied ich mich für M beim neuen Rad. Das sollte aufgrund des starken Slopings beim MTB auch passen. Die Überstandshöhe ist teils etwas vernachlässigbar - wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt, ist die uninteressant, nur wenn du wirklich das Rohr zwischen den Beinen hast, solltest du noch mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommen... 

Die Oberrohre bei diversen Herstellern sind alle ähnlich lang, darum kannst du prima bei Händlern probesitzen und ein Gefühl bekommen. Danach ab ins Netz und Geometrien vergleichen. Schau dir mal Orbea an - die Räder sind relativ kompakt und haben auch kürzere Oberrohre. Optisch auch ein Highlight gegenüber dem Canyon-Einheitsbrei.


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2019)

Cicely schrieb:


> Die 8cm könnt ich vielleicht mit einem längeren Vorbau ausgleichen? Für den Fall das sich das Canyon tatsächlich zu kurz anfühlt. Oder ist das nicht sinnvoll?



Du meinst mm, nicht cm 
Ja, 8mm mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau auszugleichen sollte kein Problem sein. So ab 3cm fängt es dann an, die Fahreigenschaften (zu) gravierend zu verändern, aber im Bereich +- 1cm ist das noch total unkritisch.



rad_fan schrieb:


> Die Oberrohre bei diversen Herstellern sind alle ähnlich lang



Überhaupt garnicht, da gibt es teils ziemlich große Unterschiede!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (7. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Überhaupt garnicht, da gibt es teils ziemlich große Unterschiede!



Welche sich im Bereich von 10-20mm bewegen, welches sich aber gut mit dem Vorbau kompensieren lässt. Auch Imho ist der Reach entscheidender als das OR.
Deswegen mein Vorschlag sich auf lokale S/XS Räder zu setzen und im Anschluss Geometrien der Wunschbikes vergleichen.

edit: mal in Zahlen gesprochen

Canyon GC 9.0, 27.5, S: Oberrohr 568mm, Reach 397mm
Orbea Alma M50, 27.5, S: Oberrohr 550mm, Reach 380mm
Scott Contessa 900, 27.5,S: Oberrohr 575mm, Reach 398mm

Orbeas sind heiße Eisen für kleine Menschen.


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2019)

Zwischen dem kürzesten und dem längsten Bike in deiner Liste liegen immerhin schon 25mm Oberrohrlänge und 18mm Reach, "ähnlich" ist was anderes. Sowas mit dem Vorbau auszugleichen fände ich durchaus schon recht grenzwertig. Würde ich "zur Not" noch machen, wenn ein Rad schon da ist das aber nicht wirklich gut passt. Aber nicht bei einem überlegten Neukauf, da kann man doch besser darauf achten was wirklich richtig passt anstatt hinterher mit einem 110mm Vorbau aus den 90ern tricksen zu müssen oder einen 50mm Stummelvorbau an ein CC-Rad mit steilem Lenkwinkel dran zu spaxen 

Deswegen war mir deine Aussage, dass die Oberrohrlängen eh alle ähnlich wären, viel zu verallgemeinert. Natürlich gibt es einen gewissen Rahmen in dem sich alle Hersteller bewegen. Die meisten Fahrräder haben ja auch einen Lenker und zwei Räder. Aber dazwischen gibt es halt doch noch einige durchaus relevante Unterschiede, was auch gut so ist. Aber aus der Vielfalt muss man halt das raussuchen was einem persönlich am besten passt. Der Ansatz "ist ja eh alles ähnlich" wäre da nicht zielführend.

Wenn es so egal wäre wie es in deinem Text rüberkommt, hättest du ja auch ein S Rad nehmen können und einen längeren Vorbau dran machen. Die Längenunterschiede zwischen zwei Größen bewegen sich ja auch oft bei ca 2-3cm. Hast du aber auch nicht, sondern sinnvoller Weise zu der Rahmengröße gegriffen, die dir von der Länge her besser gepasst hat 



rad_fan schrieb:


> Deswegen mein Vorschlag sich auf lokale S/XS Räder zu setzen und im Anschluss Geometrien der Wunschbikes vergleichen.



Diesen Vorschlag unterstütze ich allerdings... aber bitte dabei nicht nur auf die angegebene Größe achten, sondern auch wirklich auf die Details, also auf die tatsächliche Länge... aber ich glaube das macht die TE ja sowieso schon ganz richtig 



rad_fan schrieb:


> Auch Imho ist der Reach entscheidender als das OR.



Jein. Je mehr man im Stehen fährt (=je Abfahrtslastiger der Einsatzbereich ist), desto entscheidender ist der Reach und desto egaler ist die Oberrohrlänge. Je mehr man im Sitzen fährt (=je Tourenlastiger der Einsatzbereich ist), desto mehr ist es andersrum.
Deswegen kauft man ein DH-Bike auch ausschließlich nach Reach und bei einem Rennrad achtet man mehr auf die Oberrohrlänge.

Wenn man es weiter verkomplizieren will, ist dann auch noch Sitzwinkel, Lenkwinkel, Tretlagerhöhe unbedingt zu beachten.
Bei einem Tourenrad für Anfänger kann man aber imo durchaus einigermaßen mit der Oberrohrlänge arbeiten als Vergleichspunkt, und mit der Überstandshöhe als Ausschlusskriterium, da liegt man schonmal nicht ganz falsch. Zumal man für eine Beurteilung des Reach sowieso a) eine Probefahrt auf der Abfahrt, also im Geläde machen müsste, was oft beim Händler nicht möglich ist und b) ein wenig Erfahrung (im Gelände) braucht und das angepeilte Einsatzgebiet kennen muss, was einem Anfänger ebenfalls nicht möglich sein kann.

Wenn sich die Sitzposition gut anfühlt und man dadurch mit Spaß viele schöne Touren fahren kann ohne dass irgendwas zwickt oder schmerzt, dann ist das für den Anfang die halbe Miete. Wohin es sich letztenlich entwickelt stellt sich dann mit etwas Praxis und Erfahrung heraus, und es bleibt ja sowieso selten dauerhaft beim ersten Rad


----------



## Cicely (7. Mai 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Du meinst mm, nicht cm
> Ja, 8mm mit einem etwas längeren Vorbau auszugleichen sollte kein Problem sein



Ups ja natürlich mm. Okay danke, das hilft schon mal.



rad_fan schrieb:


> Die Überstandshöhe ist teils etwas vernachlässigbar - wenn du auf dem Rad sitzt, ist die uninteressant, nur wenn du wirklich das Rohr zwischen den Beinen hast, solltest du noch mit den Füßen auf den Boden kommen... .



Das sehe ich etwas anders. Hab ich auch oft von diversen Händlern gehört, ich möchte aber nicht aufsitzen am Oberrohr, zumindest nicht auf ebenen Untergrund.
Das Canyon in S hat schon eine Überstandshöhe von 740.

Orbea hab ich mir im Netz auch schon angesehen, es gibt's aber keinen Händler in der Nähe, der z.B. ein Alma im Sortiment hat.


----------



## scylla (7. Mai 2019)

Cicely schrieb:


> Das sehe ich etwas anders. Hab ich auch oft von diversen Händlern gehört, ich möchte aber nicht aufsitzen am Oberrohr, zumindest nicht auf ebenen Untergrund.



Die Aussage, dass die Überstandshöhe vernachlässigbar wäre, kommt von der Betrachtung bei Trailabfahrten, und dort stimmt sie auch. In abschüssigem und zudem unebenem Gelände sollte man sowieso nicht nach vorne übers Oberrohr absteigen, das geht schnell schief selbst bei sehr niedrigen Überstandshöhen. Auf dem Trail sollte man sich daher so schnell wie möglich angewöhnen immer nach hinten übers Hinterrad abzusteigen. Das lernt man auch in Beginner-Fahrtechnikkursen mit als erstes.

Nichts desto trotz bin ich aber auch der Meinung, dass es zumindest auf einem flachen Radweg möglich sein muss, über dem Oberrohr zu stehen ohne dabei mit Druck auf dem Rohr aufzusitzen. Alles andere wäre doch zu krampfig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cicely (7. Mai 2019)

Danke euch nochmal @scylla und @rad_fan 
Ich hab jetzt doch einen halbwegs nahen Händler gefunden, der ein Orbea Alma in S / 27,5" zum Probefahren lagernd hat.
Das ist von den Geometriedaten sehr interessant entweder für den Kauf eines Orbea MTBs oder für Kaufentscheidung bzgl. des Canyon.


----------

